# Prep and Prime Skin Enhancer??



## jenNpaci (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I was searching Ebay for some MAC stuff and came across a listing for something called PREP & PRIME SKIN ENHANCER.  The person is auctioning off little mini bottles (like a sample size) of this prep and prime that I have never heard of.  I've searched ebay and have seen this type of prep and prime skin enhancer in illuminate, adjust, and neutralize.  

Does anyone have any other info??  Will this product be sold in the states soon or is it a japan or other country exclusive.

Sorry if this has already been posted already or something!!

I didn't include the listings b/c I think thats against the rules or something but if anyone has any more info, that would be awesome.  I <33 prep and prime.  

Jen


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 12, 2008)

Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer is a lightweight, tinted face primer that helps even out skin tone, illuminate the complexion and enhance the wear of makeup. 

Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer is available in three shades, Neutralize (yellow), Adjust (peach-beige) and Illuminate (lavender). Each is individually formulated to address a specific concern. The combination of gold and satiny orange pearlized pigments in Neutralize help to neutralize the appearance of redness and blotchiness on the surface of the skin. The red, gold and satiny orange pearlized pigments in Adjust work together to help brighten up a dull complexion, adding a soft, warm glow. Illuminate incorporates lavender and red pearlized pigments to help brighten a sallow, uneven complexion. 

NEUTRALIZE
HELPS TO NEUTRALIZE REDNESS AND 
BLOTCHINESS ON THE SURFACE OF THE SKIN







ADJUST
HELPS BRIGHTEN UP A DULL COMPLEXION, ADDING A SOFT, WARM GLOW 







ILLUMINATE
HELPS BRIGHTEN A SALLOW, UNEVEN 
COMPLEXION






these were realeased in asia only in september last year.


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow. I want.


----------



## jenNpaci (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer is a lightweight, tinted face primer that helps even out skin tone, illuminate the complexion and enhance the wear of makeup. 

Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer is available in three shades, Neutralize (yellow), Adjust (peach-beige) and Illuminate (lavender). Each is individually formulated to address a specific concern. The combination of gold and satiny orange pearlized pigments in Neutralize help to neutralize the appearance of redness and blotchiness on the surface of the skin. The red, gold and satiny orange pearlized pigments in Adjust work together to help brighten up a dull complexion, adding a soft, warm glow. Illuminate incorporates lavender and red pearlized pigments to help brighten a sallow, uneven complexion. 

these were realeased in asia only in september last year._

 
Thanks so much for all the wonderful information Erine.  Are they still a regular product in Asia or were they limited edition?


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenNpaci* 

 
_Thanks so much for all the wonderful information Erine. Are they still a regular product in Asia or were they limited edition?_

 
my book says they're perm.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you so much for this!  I am in desperate need of a new lavendar primer so this is perfect!  But are they available in the US?  Because I looked on the MAC PRO site and couldn't find them and I really don't want to pay like $45 to get one, since I was looking for a cheaper alternative to MUFE's or Smashbox's.


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 14, 2008)

you might be able to get in thru the 800#.  if not, then you'd have to get them from asia somehow.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 14, 2008)

i want one too. I just bought my first face primer yester and used it today dont know how i feel about it yet but will keep you guys posted.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Sep 15, 2008)

i saw the Prep + Prime Skin Enhancer Neutralize at the CCO in the ontario mills, ( in California) sak's off the 5th, about 2weeks ago. i was curious about this product but didn't purchase it because i wasn't sure how to use it in combination with all my other skin products, so i passed on it. instead i purchased the strobe undercover base in "pinkified"...an impulse purchase. i've only used it a couple of times and i feel my foundation does look better, fresher? i hope they still have it, now i want to try it too! LOL! i'm a mac junkie!


----------



## purrtykitty (Sep 15, 2008)

I saw one in the Wrentham, MA CCO, I believe.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm going to try to order a few through the 800 number with my next purchase. I'll let you guys know if I am able!


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 19, 2008)

just a question, would you use this as well as primer or is it a double whammy product?


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I saw one in the Wrentham, MA CCO, I believe._

 

Really? At the outlets? I might have to run out there. I want these.


----------



## PBunnieP (Oct 15, 2008)

i just came back from the CCO @ Tullalip [seatle premium outlets] and bought the "Neutralize"... it was the only one they had out of all three but they did have quite a few of the Neutralize. Price is 18usd. It has similar shimmery pigments as Mineralize Satinfinish foundation... not as many but slightly more visible than the Mineralize Satin Finish.


----------



## abbyquack (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok so there is one of these on eBay buy it now, for $24.99, and I figured that wasn't such a bad price, but the shipping is $18?!! Ridiculous!


----------



## jalapeno (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my first post, after lurking off and on here!  anyway, I felt compelled to reply to this thread, because I purchased one of these while traveling, at the CCO in Leesburg, VA.  (Cost: USD 18) and needed to comment.  I got the shade in "Neutralize" (the yellow one).  

The reason I feel compelled to post here is because this stuff is really, really good.  (For me, anyway).  I've tried tons of primers, and this is the ONLY one that I'd say actually makes a difference.  A visible difference.  I am asian, NC25-30 (have to mix) in Studio Fix Fluid.  I do have a little discoloration and redness in my cheeks, nose, chin and forehead (all the common places).  I put this on, and though it doesn't eliminate these problems totally, it *does* make them less visible.  I also feel that I don't have to use as much foundation as a result.  My face looks much better with this under my SFF, more "alive", "fresh", and even-toned.  I haven't noticed any help with makeup longevity or oil control, but no primer has really helped me with that, anyway.

I don't see this on the regular MAC website, which makes me very sad.  Luckily, I will soon be traveling again to the VA area, so I hope I can pick up a few more of these during another trip to the CCO.  

If you would like to try something that will help even-out your skin, I totally recommend this product.  It really does seem to tone down my blotchiness and redness.


----------



## lara (Nov 1, 2008)

These are the sample sizes the OP is talking about.


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_I'm going to try to order a few through the 800 number with my next purchase. I'll let you guys know if I am able!_

 
were you able to order them thru the 800 number?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 24, 2008)

I also got this at the Leesburg, VA outlet in Neutralize and I have to say these are really good, it gives my skin a natural, healthy glow!


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought Neutralize, and it didn't do a thing for me. But then regular Prep+Prime doesn't work for me either.. I just prefer MUFE HD primers or Smashbox.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jan 24, 2009)

I got this recently and I find that the liquid's too thin and it gets difficult to work with. It gets better when I mix it with some regular Prep + Prime, though, since that's a lot creamier.


----------

